# Sikh Leaders In Punjab India



## davinderdhanjal (May 9, 2011)

Can folks advise if these two videos are tempered with?
YouTube - New Punjabi ,True Sikh  Part 1.wmv
YouTube - New Punjabi ,True Sikh  Part 2.wmv

I am impressed with this young leader, his courage quietened a few people in the Sabha - I wonder if the message has gone or will go any further than the sound waves.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 9, 2011)

Natha Singh Prem Singh BOTH SAME THING !! BJP...CONGRESS..Both SAME THING....
YES....and then came the BADAL "akalis"....and they joined in the SAME THING !!
This Singh is form the BSP..Party of Mayawati..DALITS...downtrodden majority....IF the MAJORITY realises the Terrible WRONG doen to the MINORITY..maybe there is HOPE..yet that India can redeem itself...( Trouble is that the RULING CLASS of India is the MINORITY Brahmin/welathy class and THAT may not be changing real soon....not unless the DALIT MAJORITY rise up and take whats rightfully theirs..)

Now a Joke that came to mind when the Singh said Natha Singh Prem Singh SAME THING !!..There was this CHINESE man who came to a Bank and wanted to open a Bank Account. The clerk saw his name....Arnold Shwarnagger...and then looked at his FACE. You from China ?? YES ..I am from China..and I am Chinese...SO Whats with this Arnold Shwarnagger name ??..OH That ? Well its a long story. At the Naturalisation Office I was standing in line for my Papers..and in fornt of me was this Polish guy..and when the Immigration Clerk asked him his name..he replied..Arnold Shwarnagger..and the Clerk issued him his papers...Then it was MY TURN.  Name ? and I said "Sam Ting"... and next thing i knew the Clerk wrote Arnold Shwarnagger on my Papers and handed them over...


----------

